# New toy....



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Well...new to me.It's a Roto-Hoe rear tine tiller.Went yard saleing today and at the 2nd stop,seen this tiller.Guy said it haden't run in a few years.Got it for $20.It has an 8 hp Tehcumseh engine.I took the carb apart and put in new needle valve and gaskets.Put fresh gas and a new plug,and on the 4th pull started right up.It needs an idler pulley,but works great other than that.I've never heard on this brand before.Any of you guys know about them?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That's gotta be the buy of the day or maybe the month..$20...nice unit.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats a good buy, and a great looking machine looks very heavy, and well built.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks total Army. Paint it up Desert Storm and mount a .50 cal to it! Well done buddy. Looks hell for stout. Is that a Cummins in there?:lmao:


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Looks total Army. Paint it up Desert Storm and mount a .50 cal to it! Well done buddy. Looks hell for stout. Is that a Cummins in there?:lmao:



Nope.....but there is a Cummins in my ride in the background.


----------

